# PSP forum and Better review/tutorial section



## The Worst (May 11, 2005)

I think GBAtemp should be expanded to contain a PSP forum and more comprehensive review/tutorial section (i'm sure that members would help with this).  Adding a PSP forum definately wouldnt take anything away from the site it would only bring more users here.  When you think about it, the PSP and DS scenes are really one in the same.


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 11, 2005)

Great more stupid PSP fanboys starting shit on the forums. Screw this shit I am packing my bags and I am outta here! Okay well so what the suitcases are empty I was bluffing but I still think it's a bad idea.


----------



## Puck The Joker (May 11, 2005)

PSP Forum: Most likely won't happen, especially since I believe it was brought up in the beginning. This forum is a Gameboy/DS forum mainly and thats why they have their own forums.

Reviews: The review section is what the members make of it. Any member may submit their reviews and if its quality, it will be posted. By saying that the review section isn't comprehensive enough, you are basically blaming yourself because its member driven. If members don't want to write reviews, the review forum will remain stagnant.


----------



## Vater Unser (May 11, 2005)

is this the GBAtemp or PSPtemp? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but I also think that a PSP is not a bad idea, although it's not necessary...
most new threads are PSP threads, now that the PSP dev scene starts rolling, but there's already the other handhelds forum, which should be enough for PSP news


----------



## Darksage (May 11, 2005)

I belive its Gbatemp but there isint many Gba games left BUT the reason we talk psp must be because of DS and we talk about that cos it looks like Gba?I dont know any thing


----------



## WrathofGod (May 11, 2005)

Well what good psp sites are out thier? And Since this is a release site why not expand it to the psp?


----------



## shaunj66 (May 11, 2005)

You may discuss PSP as much as you like in the Other Consoles section. 

The forum may (no, probably WILL) grow in the future and a larger dedicated PSP section MIGHT very well make its way into GBAtemp, along with other consoles. Let's just be mature about it..

And Puck explained about the reviews section perfectly. It is what you make of it.


----------



## Dark[Devil] (May 11, 2005)

QUOTE(WrathofGod @ May 11 2005 said:


> Well what good psp sites are out thier? And Since this is a release site why not expand it to the psp?


Simple. We expand we get more n00bs, worse then that tho, we get more "DS SUX PSP ROX!!!" "DS OWNZ PSP!!!" "LETS CHANGE THE SITE TO GBATEMPSP!!! IT'S ONLY FAIR!!!" Topics. We don't need that.


----------



## The Teej (May 12, 2005)

This is like going to Zelda forum and asking for a Fable Secton :roll:

No offence, but looking at the facts, I don't think there's enough PSP Activity to have six indivual PSP forums much like the GBA and DS ones have.

By PSP activity I mean activity in the other handhelds section.


----------



## Shinji (May 12, 2005)

QUOTE(WrathofGod @ May 11 2005 said:


> Well what good psp sites are out thier? And Since this is a release site why not expand it to the psp?



Ive got a few psp sites, but its hard to find good ones though... I have 10 sites bookmarked (IGN and gamefaqs amongst them), but the good ones are...
PSPHacker, PSP-Hacks which is alright I guess... and PSPHacks not to be confused with the previous site...
I found that psphacker.com has great info and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh yeah....almost forgot PSP411


Back on topic, I think that the PSP should not get its own section on GBATemp.  I mean, its already got its own icons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 isnt that enough? hehe =D


----------



## The Worst (May 13, 2005)

I just thought it would be a good idea becuase the gba IS near the end of its life and most of the conversation around here lately is centered around NDS/PSP related things.  Lots of people with GBA/ NDS also have PSP and i know that there are other forums for PSP, but they are really lacking in personality.

As far as the review section is concerned, I wasnt talking about the current (dead) one.  I was suggesting a review section not in the forum, but on the site (like the release list) that not only had more reviews but a tutorial section.  

Well, you know what they say:  "There are three types of people in this world.  Those who can count and those who can't"


----------

